# Hi, newly Diagnosed and Scared, Confused!!



## Ellowyne (May 10, 2009)

Hi all, my name is Lorraine and I was diagnosed with Diabetes 'type 2' on the 
6th May....just a few days ago! 

I am still in a daze really, I feel quite scared and unsure of what this all means? I have an appointment with the Diabetic nurse in weeks time, I guess she will fill me in on all I have to know. Seems like a week is a lifetime away when I have so many questions!! 

I have been given 'Metformin' tablets to start with, 500mg once a day. However, I have'nt started tham yet as I just feel so scared, I have many other health problems and already take so many tablets! 

I am wondering, and this maybe just self denial, but, my blood only came back as just over the '8 mmol/L' (144 mg/dl)....Is this really high enough to warrent medication at this time? .....Sorry, I'm rambling on, great intro a!!....I sound neurotic!  Lorraine.

P.S. I have booked an appointment to see my Dr again to ask her if Medication is realy nessasary?

I just wanted to add that I wake up very sweaty in the mornings and I continue to feel this way when I first eat, I'm also a bit light headed. It takes about 30 or so minutes after eating until I feel a little better.....would this have anything to do with my sugar levels?....So sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

Hi Ellowyne (lovely name!), and welcome to the club you'd probably rather not join 

Try not to worry too much, it will take time to get used to the idea and the possible changes it may bring to your life. But it is a condition that can be managed successfully, there are millions out there living perfectly normal, happy lives, and I'm sure that in time you will feel stronger and better able to cope.

8 mmol/l doesn't sound particularly high, so I am surprised that you have been immediately given medication. I'm Type 1, which means I had no choice in the matter, but there is such a broad range of experience amongst Type 2s that it's difficult to arrive at a simple generalised recipe for treatment options. I would suggest that you read up what you can before you see your doctor again and definitely ask whether the tablets are absolutely necessary at this early stage.

I'm sure other Type 2's will be able to offer their support and advice - this is a very friendly place, so please ask anything that might be of particular concern.

p.s. Yes, the problems you are experiencing could be a consequence of high, or fluctuating sugar levels - a lot of people report sweating at night.


----------



## Hazel (May 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome - as Northener says, don't worry too much.

I am T2 (but now on insulin) but was on tablets for years

I read up on T2 extensively and if you check out the recommend books section, you will see the one I favoured.

It was not expensive, but I read (and have re-read) it - allowing me to ask relevant questions of the GP/nurse when you go.

I remember how I felt at the beginning and can empathise with you.   Keep checking out this forum and we willl keep you right and try not to worry too much, it will get easier - honest.

Regards

Hazel


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

hi Ellowyne and welcome like you im on metformin once a day and im type 2  i was the same i just had to bite the bullet , at the end of the day they are putting something into my system that i lack , nevertheless tis still very nervy 

good luck with appt next week and remember ask any questions there are they to help you out 
p.s anytime  you want to private mail anybody anytime do so we are all here to help and sometimes we feel like a 1 on 1 is more in need , but like hazel said just keep coming back on here n checking this forum it is a great place for info advice etc etc 
x


----------



## Ellowyne (May 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind replies!

I am feeling just so unsure and worried, which, I guess, is only natural! I am going to double check with my 'other' GP to see if I really do need to be put on medication.

I have been borderline for a long time now and a result of 8mm seems low to be put on medication. I still need to lose some more weight and I have been unwell for a long time with severe back problems so I have been on some horrible medications and my mobility is very limited!....I just don't want more tablets messing me up! 

Thanks again x


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

yes always best to double check , theres really no other reacion when your diagnosed with diabetes or any thing like this , we all feel so angry ask ourselves why me etc etc could i have done anything diffirent  , well your in good company here all of us in here along the way have had the same feelings one time or another 
x


----------



## Tezzz (May 10, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi all, my name is Lorraine and I was diagnosed with Diabetes 'type 2' on the
> 6th May....just a few days ago!
> 
> I am still in a daze really, I feel quite scared and unsure of what this all means? I have an appointment with the Diabetic nurse in weeks time, I guess she will fill me in on all I have to know. Seems like a week is a lifetime away when I have so many questions!!
> ...



Hi Lorraine,

Welcome to the forum.

I was diagnosed Type 2 in March and felt just like you do..

I assume the 8 reading you refer to was the result of your fasting blood test from the doctors and not  a self test on your finger. The fasting blood test called a hba1c test and it shows the average blood glucose over the last 8-12 weeks.

My hba1c result was 7.5 and doing self tests my finger blood glucose was never lower than 11.

 I was put on Metformin in April and now my finger blood glucose levels taken before breakfast and my evening meal are between 4 and 7 so I assume my hba1c will be lower than 7. I did also change my diet by avoiding fat, salt and white bread and also smaller portions. 

Keeping your hba1c readings down to a lower level that your doctor suggests will help delay complications in later years.

Your doctor won't put you on tablets without good reason so I would suggest you take them. I have my morning one with my breakfast as they help reduce the side effects.

A good book to read is Diabetes for Dummies 2nd edition.


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Thank you so much for your kind replies!
> 
> I am feeling just so unsure and worried, which, I guess, is only natural! I am going to double check with my 'other' GP to see if I really do need to be put on medication.
> 
> ...



Hi Ellowyne, just thinking that if you have limited mobility then maybe it would be more difficult for you to achieve good blood sugar levels using diet and exercise alone - this may be why you were given the tablets at this early stage.


----------



## Ellowyne (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all again,

Yes, maybe my lack of mobility and my weight is a factor of why I have been given medication when my blood is an 8?....I will be sure to ask my Dr this. 

Yes, I did fast for my blood reading, 10-12 hours of fasting. I had an Endoscopy to have done on the same day so I definatly had nothing to eat!!

I will look for the book suggested, Diabetes for Dummies second ED, I know I should take the tablets but I am seing my Dr tommorow so if I DO need to take them then I will start tommorow. Don't even know what I ahould and should'nt eat?....I guess a healthy balenced diet with pleanty of vergggies...common sense a! 

I hope I can lose some more weight, I have lready lost 4 stone, but, I was very ill when I lost this weight, I just feel so hungry alot of the time, it's a real pain!! I am 
aged 44, 45 this year, I need to be around for my 17 year old son as he has some difficult problems to overcome and he needs me. I am sounding dramatic now but all this and other health issues are worrying me and I am thinking about my life expectancy....relly feeling down tonight, so much to take in, sorry to be a pain and melodramatic! 

Thank you again, all your kind replies have been a great comfort to me...thank you.

P.S. Metaformin, I have been put first on the low dose of 500mg once a day, is there many side affects on the low dose?


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

Ellowyne please dont ever think that way nobody here is judging you this is an open forum and whatever you want to type it upto you ,I can understand entirely your thinkin of being there for your son my lad is 7 and id feel the exact same , 
regarding the eating side of things you're gp or who you see next week should go over things with you and maybe will give you some leaflets or suggests foods to avoid etc etc , I mean alot of it is really common sense and over time you will become like us all i imagine going into the supermarket and reading every ingredient in this and that it will increase your shopping trip by about an hour i guarentee lol

p.s they is a recommended book section on this forum and alot of the books suggested are of great help to many x

p.p.s the side effects i have on the metformin 500 are wind and sometimes i lose my appetite for short periods of time


----------



## Vanessa (May 11, 2009)

Ellowyne, I hope you get on ok at the doctor's today.  Please do not worry about being scared and confused at this stage as there is so much to take in.  If the doc confirms you need a low dose of metformin to help you at this stage then why not ask him what he expects the benefits to be?

Regarding your first post - you do not sound neurotic at all, simply dazed with so much to take in and learn.  Diabetes UK recommend the following targets for Type 2s: HbA1c: 6.5% or less; pre-meal blood glucose of 4-7mmol/l and 2 hour post meal blood glucose of less than 8.5mmol/l.  I give these figures so you have something to put your "8" reading in context.  You have done well with your weight loss but your limited mobility may well be something the doc has taken into account in prescribing you something to help as many of us find it is exercise on top of the diet that really is the equivalent of our "icing on the cake".

You may well find you come away with lots more questions from both your visit to the doctor and to the nurse - questions that you forget to ask when you are there or questions that come up when you have time to reflect on what they said.  So just ask on this forum - don't be worried as I think everyone I have come across here has the same basic approach that the only daft question is the one not asked

Take care


----------



## Ellowyne (May 11, 2009)

*All Confirmed....Diabetes for sure :-(*

Hello everyone, thank you again for some more very kind and welcoming posts!

Well, it's been a busy day for me. First my appointment with my hospital Consultant....Yes, I have to have my Gall bladder removed in appox 6 weeks time!....So scared! 

I also had a further appointment with my GP and she conformed that my fasting test was 8.4 and that I do need to start the Metformin staright away!

She was very good and is putting me forward to attend an 8 week DB's education programme so I will learn how best to try to keep my DB under control. I also have to have an Eye test, and, to see a foot person, can't remember the name, something about the nerves in my feet, my left foot is numb anyway and has been for almost a year!....she gave me lots of leaflets to read and said I must try to get my weight down.

All seems very real now, still a little scared and unsure. I next have to see the DB nurse next week, hopefully things may have sunk in a little by then!

Can't beleive the 2 years I've had, it just keeps coming, guess I should of read the warning signs years ago....stupid me!

Sorry must go, I feel so tired after today, also I am just in a 'feel sorry for myself' state of mind, I hate it when I feel like this....got to pick myself back up!....Thank you all again, so much. xXx


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 11, 2009)

aww chin up, im sure it is alot to take in! you feel get your head around it all and hopefully the meds will make you feel better too! from what i have been reading on this forum, its not the end of your life, just the beginning of a new stage in your life..im sure someone else will back me up on this. Phil


----------



## Vanessa (May 12, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Can't beleive the 2 years I've had, it just keeps coming, guess I should of read the warning signs years ago....stupid me!
> 
> Sorry must go, I feel so tired after today, also I am just in a 'feel sorry for myself' state of mind, I hate it when I feel like this....got to pick myself back up!....Thank you all again, so much. xXx



What a day you had.  Sorry to hear that you've got to have surgery on top of everything else.  Good luck with the metformin - you will see from other threads on this forum that some people do have a few problems getting used to it.  For most of us those problems pass but there is a slow release version available if necessary

You are very lucky in getting put straight into all the other care regimes - diabetes education, podiatry (foot specialist), eyes et cetera and, as you say, you will have a bit of time to come to terms with it all and work out a little of what it means for you before you see the nurse.  Mind you 18 months on I'm still learning about what this strange condition means for me

Really wanted to put your comment about missing the signs in context tho!  I'm a former nurse and, shortly after diagnosis when eye changes were detected, was told I'd probably been diabetic for 10 years.  With what I now know about some of the odd signs and symptoms and with the benefit of hindsight, I went through the "I should have known" self recriminations until I sat down and worked out how many practising doctors, nurses and other health care professionals I'd seen as a patient in the time and they hadn't spotted it either.

Do remember too that your high blood sugars will be making you feel tired as well as the stresses of yesterday.  Hopefully as you adjust to the diagnosis and the meds you will begin to feel a little better - remember you can always let off steam here

Best wishes


----------

